# Clippers for feet between toes



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I have something called a toe blade, that attaches to my Andis regular-sized clipper just like a regular blade. It works very well. Evie's foot hair grows like a weed so the only way to keep up it to clip it weekly for me. She steps in lots of icky stuff, so I would keep your poodle feet shaved too especialy if she has Frito feet. 

I hope it goes well.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Can you use the toe blade between the pads on the bottom of the foot?


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I have a poodle blade that is on an old Oster someone gave me. It’s really old. This link is the only resource I could find, but it’s for Andis. 

It does make grooming between the paws easier, when mine goes dull, I’ll have to figure something out. Hope you can find one!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I use a Wahl mini bravura on feet, between toes and pads. The blade is a 30 and can't be sharpened as far as I can figure. If you only use them for feet they have a good life span though.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have the Wahl Mini Arco, very similar to mini bravura. Either one is a great choice and I prefer them to a toe blade. Light weight, runs cordless and easy to maneuver around poodle feet.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This is a good demo on feet clipping...great groomer.

I use a Wahl mini arco and sometimes if I want it to go a little faster, I go ahead and use my big Wahl Chromado. But on tiny feet, I kind of like the little clippers. You can experiment. You don't have to fit the whole head in between the toes. Scissoring them would be a nightmare to me. lol. Too much work and hard to get a nice cleaned out foot. Check out the video. Hope it helps.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

That is what I called a toe blade. I found it on amazon. 
I use it on all of Evie's feet, between the pads, around nails. Everywhere. 



Hope this helps.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Carolinek said:


> I have a poodle blade that is on an old Oster someone gave me. It’s really old. This link is the only resource I could find, but it’s for Andis.
> 
> It does make grooming between the paws easier, when mine goes dull, I’ll have to figure something out. Hope you can find one!


Carolinek...you can get that blade on Amazon for a much better price ($29.99)
just put 'Ultra Edge 14mm Foot Blade' in Amazon's search bar!



I personally use a Wahl Mini Arco for Molly's tiny toes!:beauty:


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks MollyMuiMa! That is a much better price.


----------



## specie (Feb 27, 2014)

I use the Wahl mini. It's a #30 blade, and can't be sharpened - you just buy new ones. I have an apricot, and wish Wahl made a #15 blade for the mini, as the 30 is really too close and I have to be very careful using it. Prob. no problem for other coat colors. While I'm wishing for things, I wish the wahl 5-in-1 came with a cord option like the mini does.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I like to use a 40 blade on feet because it would be really hard to cut the webbing with a 40 blade - the teeth are too close together. The other advantage of using a 40 blade is that it takes longer for the hair to grow out! 

I use a 15 on the belly, back of tail, and around the genitals. The rest of the tail, the feet, and the face are done with a 40.

Many people think that a fine blade is more likely to burn - that is easily prevented by pressing the blade against your cheek often to be sure it's not too hot. If you have several blades of the same size, just change the blade when it becomes hot. I have 3 of each of the sizes I use except for 4 and 5 blades.

I use my Andis clipper most of the time but also have an old Oster. I have blades (and scissors) sharpened once a year when the sharpening man comes to our dog show.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

SusanG said:


> I have a Wahl Arco clipper which I love for face and feet, but the head is too wide to clip well between Molly's toes. I have small scissors I use but it is very time consuming. Is this the best way?
> 
> Molly has bad "frito feet" which means I have to wash her feet more often than she needs a full bath. I haven't found any soap or product that has made a difference.
> 
> ...


Use the edge (corner) of the blade between toes - and push the hair up between the toes with your finger. Underneath the foot, spread the foot open by grasping the outside toes and pulling them gently up and away from the bottom of the foot. Then you'll be able to clip the hair going against the growth. As I mentioned in another post, a clipper blade with very close spacing of the teeth is best to use on feet to avoid nicking the skin.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

EVpoodle said:


> I have something called a toe blade, that attaches to my Andis regular-sized clipper just like a regular blade. It works very well. Evie's foot hair grows like a weed so the only way to keep up it to clip it weekly for me. She steps in lots of icky stuff, so I would keep your poodle feet shaved too especialy if she has Frito feet.
> 
> I hope it goes well.


Molly has frito feet and stinks after a week or so. I've tried everything to reduce it, but nothing works on a permanent basis. She's the first poodle I've had with that problem.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Johanna said:


> Use the edge (corner) of the blade between toes - and push the hair up between the toes with your finger. Underneath the foot, spread the foot open by grasping the outside toes and pulling them gently up and away from the bottom of the foot. Then you'll be able to clip the hair going against the growth. As I mentioned in another post, a clipper blade with very close spacing of the teeth is best to use on feet to avoid nicking the skin.


Thank you


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

specie said:


> I use the Wahl mini. It's a #30 blade, and can't be sharpened - you just buy new ones. I have an apricot, and wish Wahl made a #15 blade for the mini, as the 30 is really too close and I have to be very careful using it. Prob. no problem for other coat colors. While I'm wishing for things, I wish the wahl 5-in-1 came with a cord option like the mini does.


I know what you mean. Molly is silver, very curly heavy coat and easy to groom, but Callie being an apricot, has a very soft coat and the hair slips right through the blade, and doesn't stand up well.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I use a Aesculap Exacta 








Perfect for Leonard's little feet


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

It looks like a newer thread has opened on the topic of foot trimming. I'm going to close this thread for now and leave the discussion going at Best clipper for doing between toes and foot pad


----------

